
Show HN: Using Node.js to model lane-changing behaviour in congested traffic - sobes
https://github.com/psobocinski/traffic-modelling
======
sarcasmatwork
I'd like to see something like this for traffic lights. imho traffic lights
impede traffic, rather than helping the flow. For example, a light will turn
red and stop traffic for no apparent reason for the sole fact its on a timer.
Stopping traffic for no reason is a waste of time. I'd rather replace traffic
lights for roundabouts

~~~
sobes
Author here.

That's a great use case where a quantifiable improvement would lend itself to
a business case as an approximate ROI calculation could be made.

I will have to think of how to extend the functionality of the model to
support this. Perhaps using the existing behaviour as "road segments", then
having the "arrival sequence" of one segment originate from the cars exited
from another segment.

Thanks for your comment!

